# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Top Fest edicioni i 3-të 2005

## marius

Cili kengetar ju ka pelqyer me shume gjate ketij edicioni?Ketu mund te shkruani gjithcka per kengetaret shqiptare dhe kosovare si dhe per muziken e tyre.Jeni te mirpritur. :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Wind_of_Change

Ja po flas une i pari me qe jam zgjuar heret.
Deri tani me ka pelqyer kenga e albanit ne bashkepuim me grupin kthjellu.
Nje kenge e bukur megjithese ka pak te perbashket me kengen fituese te Top Fest 2.
Tani zgjohuni dhe jepni opinionet tuaja.
cfare prisni.

----------


## diikush

na i jepni ne ndonje link ate kenget, qe ti degjojme edhe tju themi opinionin tone (ne qe s'jemi ne shqiperi)     :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Juventini

Per mua ka qene Blero dhe Alban Skenderaj

----------


## ridy85

O forumista......meqe kam shum vjet qe nuk rri ne Shqipri nuk di mir ça esht TOPFEST. Duke lexuar ndonje gje ne internet mora vesh qe esht si tip koncerti, festivali. Po mund te ma sqaroni me mir pasi nuk e kam par asnjehere. Mos esht pak a shum si kenga magjike????

----------


## Qerim

> O forumista......meqe kam shum vjet qe nuk rri ne Shqipri nuk di mir ça esht TOPFEST. Duke lexuar ndonje gje ne internet mora vesh qe esht si tip koncerti, festivali. Po mund te ma sqaroni me mir pasi nuk e kam par asnjehere. Mos esht pak a shum si kenga magjike????



Eshte si Cmimet e MTV .Eshte kopjuar nga ajo.

----------


## Wisary

mua me ke pelqyer blero edhe alban skenderaj

----------


## ridy85

Ate kengen e Alban Skenderaj e kam degju dhe un. Shum e bukur.

----------


## ridy85

> Eshte si Cmimet e MTV .Eshte kopjuar nga ajo.


Thanx per sqarimin.

----------


## Julie

> Yo Clay More jam i sigurte qe do te te pelqejne sidomos Alban Skenderaj.Gjithashtu shpresoj te na jepni dhe opinionin tuaj.
> 
> __________________
> R3$P3KT3



Po cila nga kenget e Albanit ishte ne festival?? Se mire gjithe kengetaret jane aty por nuk e dime me c'fare kengesh kane marre pjese ne festival.

Ej ....po degjoj "bukuri e frikshme". Sa e bukuuuuur. 
Te lutem Marius na jep ca ide te tjera mbi kengetare te tjere se ketu ka 300 kenge, skam kohe ti degjoj te gjitha. Na mbani pak te lidhur me c'fare behet andej. 
Kenget, "Hapesira e nje endrre", "Kthjellu", dhe *Vetem ty* :Qirinjte: ...  ju betohem tani vetem ca qirinj duhen ketu tek shtepia ime e kuptohet ...shpirti im  :Qershi: 

Nga eshte ky? ngjan pak me Elita 5

----------


## Elated

Gjeri imen kenget qe me kan pelqyer jan PRODUCT 28 (per momentin jan numer 1 me vota) Alban Skenderaj (jam nje admiruese e madhe e Albanit dhe punes se tij  :buzeqeshje:   ), Anjeza me nje antart te grupit 2die4 (ka nje beat shume te mire) Burn (ky grup eshte shume interesant e shume ndryshe nga te tjeret, tekst shume te mire por edhe muzika edhe saper te tjeret i harrova fare se pothuajse ishte materiale me ato qe kishin bere mepara. 

*Me shume me ka pelqyer edicioni 2-te, te top festes . Ishte top fare, spreket!*

Nejse, shohim javen tjeter se do kendoj Mariza Ikonomi, Shpat Kasapi ( qe une e quaj kasap fare, cop mishi me dy sy  :ngerdheshje:  , me duket si gay kur qesh, levizjet etc lool ) e shume te tjere. 

*Fat dhe te fitoj kenga me e mire! lol*

Ela'

----------


## Moltisanti

Shumica kot fare , pervec 1 ose 2 kenge tek tuk qe ja vlen ti degjosh tjerat jane zot na ruj , pa pike profesjonalizmi , muzika te vjedhura , interpretime shume te dobta , tekste pa lidhje fare ,se di cfare te them !! e kuptoj qe kjo pak a shume eshte si tip *FAME ACADEMY* ku zbulohen talentet ,zerat e muzikes shqiptare , po sic duket ne top fest cdo gje behej me ane te mikut, me zuri syri nje grua mbi 35 e vjec qe doli ne skene, nji tip bullice , ca ti shifje asaj ,ishte katastrrofe nga zeri , nga paraqitja e jashtme , nga teksti kenges , nga kercimi etj etj , nuk e di po top fest 2005 shume kot mu duk , ajo e 2004 ka qene dicka me ndryshe !!

----------


## marius

> Shumica kot fare , pervec 1 ose 2 kenge tek tuk qe ja vlen ti degjosh tjerat jane zot na ruj , pa pike profesjonalizmi , muzika te vjedhura , interpretime shume te dobta , tekste pa lidhje fare ,se di cfare te them !! e kuptoj qe kjo pak a shume eshte si tip *FAME ACADEMY* ku zbulohen talentet ,zerat e muzikes shqiptare , po sic duket ne top fest cdo gje behej me ane te mikut, me zuri syri nje grua mbi 35 e vjec qe doli ne skene, nji tip bullice , ca ti shifje asaj ,ishte katastrrofe nga zeri , nga paraqitja e jashtme , nga teksti kenges , nga kercimi ua tietj etj , nuk e di po top fest 2005 shume kot mu duk , ajo e 2004 ka qene dicka me ndryshe !!



Avash Avash s'jane aq kot sa thua ti .TOP fest eshte si tip konkursi dhe fituesi dote jete ai me i votuari.Domethene qe audienca e jashtme e vendos ate dhe jo nje juri.Keshtu qe s'ka te bej fare miku.Ti paraqitesh me perpara se te nis edicioni  dhe jep nje disk me kengen qe do konkurrosh. Per ato qe thua ti une te rekomandoj qe ta shohesh me me vemendje TOP Fest-in.

----------


## Teddy

njerez kengen me te bukur do ta transmetojne sot, titullohet dedikuar ty...une per vete e kam degjuar do t'iu pelqeje edhe juve, te shihni.

----------


## marius

I kujt kengetari eshte kjo kenga se do mundohohem ta gjej.Gjithsesi kontaktoni tek mua ne adresen time: henripazaj@gmail.com per cdo kenge qe keni nevoje!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## marius

Kam degjuar se edhe kenga e re e reperave nga lezha Sensuale ka marre shume vota.C'a mendimi keni ju per  kete kenge?Gjithashtu edhe e Stine-Ishe ti.

----------


## Teddy

> Kam degjuar se edhe kenga e re e reperave nga lezha Sensuale ka marre shume vota.C'a mendimi keni ju per  kete kenge?Gjithashtu edhe e Stine-Ishe ti.


Marius, mund te me thuash si mund te ndjeke me ane te ineternetit ecurine e votimeve? a e ndoqe kengen titulluar dedikuar ty te kengetarit Drini Shkreli?

----------


## dodoni

Kengen Dicka te Alban Skenderajt me grupin Kthjellu eshte kenga e vetme qe pata rastin ta degjoja nga kenget e Top Fest 3 deri tani. Kjo kenge eshte shume, shume e bukur. Ndryshe nga kenget e deritashme te Albanit, kjo kenge eshte nje balade pak me "hard" nga tjerat (qe duhet te jete ndikimi i grupit Kthjellu) dhe edhe zerat po kombinohen shume, shume mire. Edhe Albani e edhe vokalisti i Kthjellu, kane ze shume te bukur.  

Albani ishte ne Prishtine me koncerte live per festat e fundvitit. 


Ku mund ti, te pakten, degjojme kenget e tjera te ketij Festi?

Tung

----------


## marius

> Kengen Dicka te Alban Skenderajt me grupin Kthjellu eshte kenga e vetme qe pata rastin ta degjoja nga kenget e Top Fest 3 deri tani. Kjo kenge eshte shume, shume e bukur. Ndryshe nga kenget e deritashme te Albanit, kjo kenge eshte nje balade pak me "hard" nga tjerat (qe duhet te jete ndikimi i grupit Kthjellu) dhe edhe zerat po kombinohen shume, shume mire. Edhe Albani e edhe vokalisti i Kthjellu, kane ze shume te bukur.  
> 
> Albani ishte ne Prishtine me koncerte live per festat e fundvitit. 
> 
> 
> Ku mund ti, te pakten, degjojme kenget e tjera te ketij Festi?
> 
> Tung



Une kam hapur edhe me pare nje teme ku mund te downloadonit kete kenge si edhe shume kenge 
te tjera te ketij edicioni por meqenese shkela disa nga rregullat e forumit tema ime u transferua ne koshin e forumit.(Jam ende i nevrikosur per kete gje sepse po te shkosh ne forume te tjera shqiptare tregohen te gjitha linket per downloadimin e te gjitha kengeve)provo njehere ti degjosh tek site i top albania radios.

----------


## ||xXx||

Per fat te keq kam qen i zen me pun dhe skma pas mundesi ta ngjoja po me kan thene qe ishte vertet i bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

